# 4 Ways to Age With Gusto



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2014)

I practice the use it or lose it advice, and make adjustments for my age when needed.  http://health.usnews.com/health-news/blogs/eat-run/2014/09/16/4-ways-to-age-with-gusto?int=986d08


----------



## Bettyann (Sep 19, 2014)

Great motto and choice to live by SeaBreeze! And that really and truly includes our MINDS... 
I know some people who chose to keep saying: Well, you know, I'm 40 now, and can't do like when I was 20!  GOOD GRIEF, CHARLIE BROWN!! I was a mere babe at 40!! 
It's not that I try to hide my age from people...I am 77 ... but I can't tolerate it when they say "Oh my...well...you sure don't look it...you do pretty well, don't you" ... like I was 177 instead!  
Sometimes I have to straighten myself out and stop concentrating on what can be a rather aggravating nuisance of thoughts that bother you when you concentrate on aging...I think we all go  through  that to a certain extent... but its always a CHOICE of how we look at things. 
I know of people who LOOK for signs of slowing down, arthritis, problems that the AMA assigns as 'natural' to aging ...and the Law Of Attraction never fails us... what we concentrate and focus upon is what we GET. And sometimes I have to look in the mirror and give myself that little lecture!  So, not trying to be critical of people who are having a rough time...


----------



## Raven (Sep 19, 2014)

Good article SeaBreeze.  I am a supporter of yoga and most everyone can do the beginning poses
at any age.  Walking has many benefits for those who can manage even short walks, it's great for the mind
as well as joints and muscles.
If I sit for too long I am stiff when I get up so I try not to watch TV for anymore than one hour at a time
and then the program has too be good to keep my interest for that long.  
Move and learn is a  good rule to follow.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm a strong believer in use it or lose it.  I'm a gym rat and work all my muscles both at the gym and at home.  Got great stamina which makes it much  more enjoyable when doing things like hiking up hills, going for bike rides, climbing up steep steps like at tourist destinations.  

I try to meditate but can't seem to stay consistent.  We travel a lot and I like to learn about the history and culture of the places we go, and also some of the language. 

My biggest enemy is myself as I can't seem to stop myself from regretting things I've done when I was younger.


----------

